# Exo Terra XL (36x36x18) build!



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

This is actually 1 of 2 of these massive vivariums I'm building. I want to be done with this by the middle of the month. I'm recording everything for my YouTube channel.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Embedding just doesn't work for me on my iPad, here are the 1st two videos...

Part 1: https://youtu.be/Ortrl0hnMxI

Part2 : https://youtu.be/TbBKVfSRbK0


----------



## Lake (Jan 31, 2015)

Interesting, I subscribed to you last week ish


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Lake said:


> Interesting, I subscribed to you last week ish
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you for the sub!


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

It's nice to see a build step by step in video. I wish I had someone with me to guide me through my first build. This is the next best thing.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

That's why I'm here lol...


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I have about 10 lbs of cork here. I'm going to be ready by sat or Sunday to start foaming. I got a lid today but it didn't fit, so I had to take it back so it could be perfectly cut.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

My light will be here sometime next week! Check it out. 12,000 Lumens


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Check out the light I just ordered.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

http://youtu.be/yXWJpQm434c

Here's my cork...


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Me foaming the EXO:
http://youtu.be/qObP4JiTfz0

Glass Lids:
http://youtu.be/2hL2D0q6pbI


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Drillin the Lid:
https://youtu.be/4CnjJZTsHIY


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm finally done with the foaming process. It is a scary build because of the doors. It's hard to get in the place that you want, but it's all done. I'm going to tight bond it tomorrow if I'm free. I will have a bunch of videos uploaded in the next few hrs.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm almost done!


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Foaming 4.1, 4.2, and 4.3
https://youtu.be/5DyFVEWf1K0
http://youtu.be/-qhnrLKm0ps
http://youtu.be/MGK31H5Mko0


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

The Almirante that will be housing this build:
http://youtu.be/kfYca0vmpuw

TITEBOND 3: 
https://youtu.be/ANdMIeGmHXA


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

This build was work, I'm not to sure I want to mess with TITEBOND 3 on the 2nd XL Exo, it was a lot of work. That moss makes the tank look really good to me. The TB3 took a long time, and some spots didn't dry too well so I used silicone and sheet moss. I'm going to do some different stuff on the next XL. Stay tuned. Any thoughts, or suggestions?


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I can't upload all of the pix at once...


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Here's the final product!!!

http://youtu.be/Tw8H77Lieyo


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

the hardscape looks really great, cant wait to see some plants in there i used a supermagnet with a corrosion free screw on the fan to mount the fan to the glass, the neat thing is that i can reposition it if i need to.


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Looks really good man. Get some broms in there and those almirante will be loving it. Nice work!


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

That's the plan. I just want to wait until I get the next Exo Terra.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Here's the fan, I really had to improvise here. Everything was failing...

https://youtu.be/Q0ghDRh37RY


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

In back, and have 2 XL EXOs, I added another LED. That has 13,000 lumens. Im not sure if that 1st one is really 12,000 compared to this one.

Check out my YouTube Channel.


----------



## azbombero (Dec 4, 2009)

Very cool build. Checking out your YouTube channel


----------

